
IBM’s SoftLayer has quietly blocked users in Iran - kinz
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/10/ibms-softlayer-has-quietly-blocked-users-in-iran/
======
kinz
[http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/e-regulation/ibm-block-
softl...](http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/e-regulation/ibm-block-softlayer-
cloud-iran-185733)

[https://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/faq/softlayer-
network-w...](https://knowledgelayer.softlayer.com/faq/softlayer-network-wide-
ip-blocking)

